# Car Mechanic / Garage in Rathmines



## YOUNGGUN (31 Jul 2006)

Hey everybody, not sure if this has been dealt with before but here go's. I was travelling back home the other day and my exhaust became violently noisey but as it was the weekend no garage was open to fix it.

To cut a long storey short can anyone recommend a friendly, cheap, reliable garage in the Rathmines area who would fix this problem and probably give the car a full service as it is due the nct shortly.

The car is a Toyota Corolla. Any help with this would be great....


----------



## PMU (31 Jul 2006)

For a good service I recommend Pembroke Service Garage, 62 Baggot Lane, D, 4. Tel: 6685031.  You are probably better replacing rather than repairing the exhaust.


----------



## Bosshog (31 Jul 2006)

Dave Lynch Motors in Rathgar are very good. They are in a laneway just off the village. Look them up in the book.
Great service, good prices. I had them do a pre NCT earlier this year and it breezed through ('97 hyundai coupe).
recommended.


----------



## YOUNGGUN (31 Jul 2006)

Called Pembroke Services, they seem to be very busy, he said it would be next week by the time he could look at the car, not the most helpful of characters. I suppose its hard to get skilled tradesmen these days.

Anyone know a Kwikfit or a Fast fit or a one stop shop who would sort it out around Rathmines?

Thanks for the advise chaps..


----------



## Leo (31 Jul 2006)

There's a guy (Malachy Keenan) in Convent Place just off Hatch St. I've gone there for the last few years. If the exhaust can be fixed, he'll do it rather than replace it. He's on 6767750
Leo


----------



## noodles (31 Jul 2006)

There's a guy called Pat Conlon who did some work for me a few years ago - located behind Grosvenor Sq in Rathmines (01) 4977734 
It's been a few years but he was really good, nice guy, v trustworthy etc.  Might be worth a call.


----------



## elainem (31 Jul 2006)

There's a really good garage called Kelly's Garage, just off Mount Pleasant Avenue. The guy's name is Aidan Kelly.  Haven't got the phone no. on me, but it's in the telephone directory under Kelly's Garage.


----------



## Gerryburke (15 Oct 2009)

Recommended this guy on anther thred www.southdublincrashrepairs.com, very good i must say 01-4970533


----------

